
Blazor Introduction – What Is Blazor? - Bernasconi
https://www.claudiobernasconi.ch/2020/01/21/blazor-introduction-what-is-blazor/
======
aliswe
Sorry but I fail to see the point of Blazor. It just feel like cool tech
lacking a use case?

Anyone feel like helping me out here?

~~~
pathartl
It lets you write complex web components using C#. For a lot of people, like
myself, this means being able to share things like models and static utility
methods between the client and server.

I've personally been using Bridge.NET recently for a project that requires
JavaScript. Sure it's heavy and TypeScript is out there, but I personally hate
the TS syntax and tooling. When I only use JavaScript in my 5% day to day, I
don't really feel like maintaining it in a language I find cumbersome.
Bridge.NET is obviously just writing TypeScript with C# syntax, but I will
definitely be evaluating Blazor in the near future.

Stuff like WASM is seriously important for web applications moving forward.
Especially in the area of DRM, like it or not.

